# Links > Tutorials >  Draft Tutorial για κεραίες...

## socrates

*Ποια κεραία πρέπει να επιλέξω; Τι πρέπει να γνωρίζω; Τι πρέπει να προσέξω;*
_Σωκράτης Πανουσίου (Aka Hobbit)_


*MAJOR UPDATE* (19-01-2007) wireless | internet

----------


## socrates

*MAJOR UPDATE* (19-01-2007) wireless | internet

----------


## socrates

*MAJOR UPDATE* (19-01-2007) wireless | internet

----------


## socrates

Το παρόν αποτελεί μια προσπάθεια να συγκεντρώσουμε βασικές πληροφορίες για τις εξωτερικές κεραίες. Ο σκοπός είναι να φτιαχτεί ένα κατανοητό tutorial για όλους. 

Επείδή είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχω κάποια λάθη, παραλήψεις ή να υπάρχουν ασάφειες μπορείτε ελεύθερα να κάνετε post αυτό που νομίζετε ότι είναι σωστό. Κάθε φορά, θα κάνω edit στο tutorial και θα το διορθώνω σύμφωνα με τις τεκμηριωμένες υποδείξεις σας.

Ουφφφ!!!!  ::

----------


## MerNion

> Υπομονή γιατί πρέπει να το σπάσω σε κομμάτια...
> 
> Part 4


Καλά τα part X αλλά δεν έχει κάτι.. μήπως ξέχασες να κάνει attach τα αρχεία;  ::  

Κάνε edit το κάθε μήνυμα και ανέβασε το ανάλογο attachment

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Hobbit
> 
> Υπομονή γιατί πρέπει να το σπάσω σε κομμάτια...
> 
> Part 4
> 
> 
> Καλά τα part X αλλά δεν έχει κάτι.. μήπως ξέχασες να κάνει attach τα αρχεία;  
> 
> Κάνε edit το κάθε μήνυμα και ανέβασε το ανάλογο attachment


Αααα βρε MerNion είπα... 'Υπομονή'. ΟΚ τώρα?

----------


## mbjp

> Το παρόν αποτελεί μια προσπάθεια να συγκεντ...


διορθωση: μια *εξαιρετικη* προσπαθεια - ενα ευχαριστω μαλλον δεν ειναι αρκετο  ::

----------


## MerNion

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MerNion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Hobbit
> 
> ...


Αν και δεν πρόλαβα να το διαβάσω όλο αναλυτικά μου φαίνεται οχι μόνο ΟΚ αλλα καραΟΚ!
Συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Συγχαρητήρια, εξαιρετική δουλειά και πολύ αναλυτική, σίγουρα έλειπε ένα τέτοιο tutorial, go on !!!

----------


## MerNion

Καποιος moderator/admin δεν το κάνει Ανακοίνωση ή Σημείωση για να φαίνεται πιο πάνω μιας και είναι καλο tutorial;

----------


## dti

Done!  ::  
Πολύ καλή δουλειά hobbit!

----------


## socrates

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λόγια.

Περιμένω όμως και διορθώσεις. Έγραψα αρκετά, και είναι λογικό και πολύ πιθανό να μου έχουν διαφύγει κάποια πράγματα. 

Μην διστάσετε να κάνετε ερωτήσεις, έτσι ώστε να γίνουν πιο κατανοητά τα παραπάνω για όσους τα διαβάζουν.

To feedback σας είναι πολύτιμο!

----------


## [email protected]

Αγαπητέ hobbit,
θα ήθελα την άδειά σου για να αναδημοσιεύσω το παρόν tutorial στο forum του ASWN,Samos ( http://www.aswn.gr/forum ).Ευνόητο είναι ότι θα γίνει πλήρης αναφορά στη πηγή και το συγγραφέα.
Εν τέλει συγχαρητήρια για την πολύ καλή δουλειά σου.

Χαιρετισμούς,
Άπαν@Σάμος.

----------


## socrates

Ναι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Τώρα που το βλέπω αν το ξαναέγραφα ίσως να να το έκανα ακόμα πιο απλό και να έβαζα κάποια στοιχεία παραπάνω. Μερικά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία παρουσιάστηκαν επίσης και στις δοκιμές που κάναμε με διαφορετικές κεραίες.

Σου έστειλα και pm.

----------

